# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Có một nước Ý trầm buồn ở Vecchio Cafe - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Vecchio cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 39/3 Phạm Ngọc Thạch P6 Q3. TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Vecchio cafe_


*Không gian, đồ ăn, thức uống tại Vecchio đều đưa người ta đến với nước Ý với cổ kính, trầm buồn, lãng mạn song cũng không kém tinh tế và sang trọng.*


Nằm trong một con hẻm nhỏ tĩnh lặng trên đường Phạm Ngọc Thạch (Q.3, TP.HCM), vẻ thơ mộng, trầm ngâm nhưng không kém phần lãng mạn và hoài cổ của Vecchio khiến nhiều thực khách liên tưởng đến những ngôi nhà nhỏ trên các con phố nhỏ không kém ở miền Nam đất nước thành Roma nổi tiếng.

Bên ngoài đã êm đềm, bên trong, không gian của một ngôi nhà cũ kiểu châu Âu với sự pha trộn của nghệ thuật sắp đặt và kết hợp của nhiều nền văn hóa hướng về sự xưa cũ còn mê hoặc lòng người hơn. Đó là những bức tường ấm màu gỗ trang trí theo nhiều phong cách khác nhau. Bức thâm trầm với những chiếc đồng hồ treo tường nhiều kiểu dáng, phong cách. Bức tươi trẻ với trang về người, vật, hoa, cỏ nhiều màu sắc... Song hành với các bức tường là những mặt bàn trải khăn màu sắc, họa tiết nhã nhặn hay khoe màu gỗ mộc với điểm nhấn là  những chiếc bình hoa đơn sắc.

Điểm thêm cho trầm buồn, xa lắng của  không gian là chiếc kệ lớn la liệt những chiếc đèn cổ nhiều kiểu dáng được sắp xếp theo một trật tự nhất định, những vật dụng trang trí bé xinh, chiếc máy hát, dàn loa cũ kỹ. Những chiếc bàn làm bằng chân máy may cũ, bình hoa được làm bằng đầu đạn, chiếc tivi đen trắng, máy đánh chữ, bàn là con gà, kệ đồ cổ rộng bằng cả bức tường, cùng dàn đèn vàng ấm cúng... Tất cả mang đến cảm giác đây là nơi mà ta có thể hoàn toàn thả mình thư giãn trong hương cà phê, trong tiếng giòn tan của bánh quy và những giai điệu nhạc Ý phát ra từ chiếc loa mặt võng cũ kỹ được sử dụng nhiều trước năm 1975.








Quán có khá nhiều món nước đặc trưng phong cách Ý cho bạn thưởng thức và cảm nhận. Ngoài ra, đến quán, bạn đừng quên thưởng thức những món đậm chất Ý như gà hấp sốt mỡ hành kiểu Ý, gà nướng, hay bò xiên….  Hay những món salad dinh dưỡng, tươi mát với khẩu vị mang từ vùng Florence. Điểm trừ là giá các món ăn ở đây hơi “chát” với túi tiền học sinh, sinh viên (từ 95.000 đồng/món), song nếu đánh giá kỹ về chất lượng và mặt bằng thì mức giá trên vẫn khá dễ chịu so với rất nhiều nhà hàng Ý.

Đặc biệt, mỗi  đêm, quán đều có chương trình ca nhạc theo phong cách Acoustic vói sự góp mặt của Đinh Hương, Thái Trinh, Đồng Lan… Giá phụ thu cho những đêm ca nhạc là 40.000/khách, mức giá khá mềm cho những giọng hát đỉnh.







Theo zing



> *Quán Vecchio cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 39/3 Phạm Ngọc Thạch P6 Q3. TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Vecchio cafe_




Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

phải công nhận là mấy quán cafe ở trong nam rất đẹp
quán này ở trong nam chứ ở ngoài này là mình đi rồi

----------


## konica

thik mấy quán phong cách kiểu này

----------


## dung89

Mình thích không gian quán này quá

----------

